# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Hiring people who wants to make a little money playing Quick play

## Hyper_Flick

....................

----------


## INeverFreeze

Added TooMuchRaguSauce#3271

----------


## BurgerFlippr

Why you paying?


My discord: B̷o̷o̷t̷l̷e̷g̷#7214

----------


## COBaker

Hi friends, is this still working?? I am now interested in this 
I like to play dota or cs go
Well, of course, more in dota, since I play it much better than in cs , and I have quite a lot of hours in it ( about 5k is recorded in the steam ) 
I am also interested in esports dota, very often watch different matches, I like to watch majors and other major tournaments in which my favorite teams participate , as well as constantly watch the results of matches on the same enter site service for such teams as Team secret,team liqud , nigma and before there was an old OG squad, which I really liked.

----------

